# Rinnai in Closet



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2013)

I just came from a job that has a Rennai gas on demand water heater mounted in a 2' deep 5' wide clothes closet.  The rennai is mounted on the outside wall which is the 2' dimension.

There is an actual clothes Rod hanging over the heater area.  This can't be compliant, can it?


----------



## Mac (Jul 19, 2013)

The NYS RES Code M2005.2 "Prohibited locations" - Fuel-fired water heaters shall not be installed in a room used as a storage closet.

Is a 2'X5' clothes closet a "room'' ?

I'd refer to the mfr's instuctions for guidance.


----------



## north star (Jul 19, 2013)

*= = + = =*

Dennis,

**Mac** beat me to it, but in Section M2005.2 in the `06 IRC, it states the same thing.

*M2005.2 - Prohibited locations: "*Fuel-fired water heaters shall not be installed in a

room used as a storage closet..........Water heaters located in a bedroom or bathroom

shall be installed in a sealed enclosure so that combustion air will not be taken from

the living space........Installation of direct-vent water heaters within an enclosure is

not required."



*= = + = =*


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2013)

Mac said:
			
		

> The NYS RES Code M2005.2 "Prohibited locations" - Fuel-fired water heaters shall not be installed in a room used as a storage closet.Is a 2'X5' clothes closet a "room'' ?
> 
> I'd refer to the mfr's instuctions for guidance.


I would not call a clothes closet a room but I believe the intent would be to avoid areas of storages such as a closet.  Literally the clothing would actually hang next to the heater


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = + = =*Water heaters located in a bedroom or bathroom
> 
> shall be installed in a sealed enclosure so that combustion air will not be taken from
> 
> ...


I don't understand this.  Is this saying a direct vent water heater, as this rennai would be, do not have to be in a sealed enclosure.  And what do they mean by a sealed enclosure


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2013)

I just got a call from the builder and I asked him.  He said the inspector said it is okay..............


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 19, 2013)

Provided the clearances to combustibles is met there should not be any issue installing the unit in a closet. It is a catagory 4 appliance, direct vent sealed combustion and combustion air is taken from outside.

The requirement for water heaters not to be installed in closets used for storage is a dated requirement for a catagory 1 appliance with open flame and combustion air drawn from the space, and if it where in a storage closet the cubic feet of air requirement could not be controlled

and could lead to the production of carbon monoxide or fire from the open combustion.

Time for a code update.

Rinnai America

FF Models

This manual must be followed exactly.

1) Read the safety issues completely before installing the Rinnai Water Heater.

2) This water heater is suitable for residential water (potable) heating ONLY.

DO NOT use this water heater for space heating, combination space heating/

domestic water heating, or commercial water heating applications.

3)

The Rinnai Water Heater is not suitable for use in pool or spa applications.

4)

This unit is designed to be installed indoors using the proper vent piping to

exhaust by-products of combustion to the outside environment. Contact your

dealer or Rinnai for proper vent kits.

DO NOT

operate this unit without vent

piping connected. Exhaust gasses must be expelled outside the home.

5)

Maintain proper space around the unit for proper servicing and operation.

Minimum clearances from combustible materials are listed below.

Top of Heater

6

inches

Back of Heater

0

inch

Front of Heater

6

inches

Sides of Heater

2

inches

Floor

12

inches

Vent/Air Intake

0

inches

6)

Installer must install a Pressure relief valve. Pipe pressure relief discharge to a

drain or outside environment (See pressure relief valve section).

7)

The appliance should be located in an area where leakage of the unit or

connections will not result in damage to the area adjacent to the appliance or

to lower floors of the structure. When such locations cannot be avoided, it is

recommended that a suitable drain pan, adequately drained, be installed under

the appliance. The pan must not restrict combustion air flow


----------



## north star (Jul 19, 2013)

*= = + = =*

A sealed enclosure; in this application,  is a space that does not

receive conditioned air [ i.e. - combustion air ] for an appliance.

An appliance that utilizes combustion air in its process, would

have to receive its combustion air from another source.

*+ + = + +*


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you guys- I appreciate the input.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 20, 2013)

What keeps the clothes (combustibles) from getting within 6" of the front or top of the heater?


----------



## Sifu (Jul 20, 2013)

Is it confirmed this is taking the combustion air from outside?  I saw one a few months ago in a closet, 2' deep x 3' wide that was taking the combustion air from inside the room.  They had a wood louvered door that did not meet the opening requirements set by the mfr.  I turned them down for multiple reasons; combustion air, minimum clearances, condensate disposal, T&P valve piping to name what I can remember.  If memory serves most of these units require a minimum clear and open space in fron of the units of 2' which in a 2' deep closet you probably couldn't meet with the door closed. Most also require 2" on each side.  I am seeing a lot of these units squeezed into places they probably shouldn't be.  FWIW I used to have them installed on my houses on the outside of the wall, outside of the house.


----------



## ICE (Jul 20, 2013)

Cabinet model.





Laundry room model.





For all of you neophyte homeowners out there:

Not really.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 21, 2013)

Half the ones I see they forget the pressure releaf valve.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 21, 2013)

I have to laugh.  I get people complaining all the time about codes.  This is a case where I don't hardly use the codes.  It is a little satisfying when I get to tell them that the instructions that they provided are what I am asking them to do.


----------

